# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Un lieu incertain

## Ivan Le Fou

Sorti en juin dernier, acheté aussitôt, le dernier opus de Fred Vargas a longtemps été porté disparu quelque part dans le sac de ma femme. Mais une fois déterré, hop, lu en trois jours. Cette fois-ci, de Londres jusqu'en Serbie, Adamsberg traque un ou plusieurs tueurs et se prend les pieds dans les profondes racines historiques de la légende des vampires.
   Faut-il présenter Fred Vargas ? Entre ses ventes phénoménales (400 000 exemplaires pour "Dans les bois éternels", 800 000 pour "Pars vite et reviens tard") et l'adaptation au cinéma très médiatisée de ce dernier (vilain film de Régis Wargnier avec José Garcia), il y a des chances que vous ayez entendu causer de cette romancière française.
   En ce qui me concerne, baisse de régime de l'auteur ou lassitude momentanée du lecteur, les deux dernières enquêtes du commissaire Adamsberg ne m'avaient pas emballé plus que ça. Faute d'y retrouver, je crois, la curieuse liberté qui faisait pour moi le charme des précédents. Du coup, les situations et les intrigues me semblaient forcées, tirées par les cheveux.
   Il faut dire que c'est un charme fragile, celui qui tient ensemble les pages d'un Vargas. Délibérément dos-tournée au soucis de réalisme qui équipe une partie de la littérature policière (que ce soit en termes de précision technique, de description professionnelle ou de contexte social), elle a construit petit à petit son propre genre, une forme de "fantaisie policière", où les personnages ne sont pas enfermés dans leurs fonctions. Aucune brigade ne fonctionnera jamais comme celle du commissaire Adamsberg, qui d'ailleurs n'a absolument rien d'un commissaire de police.
   Alors si on se laisse prendre, c'est uniquement grâce à ce style léger, discret mais taquin, qui donne leur magie aux personnages et fait vivre leurs rapports curieux, entre ce que sont les hommes et ce qu'ils pourraient être. Vargas refuse de suivre la partition du roman noir. Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de rejouer sans fausses notes les sombres pulsions qui traversent l'humanité, ou l'imprégnation du présent par le passé, toujours lourde de conséquences.
   Pour ceux qui connaissent déjà, allez-y, c'est à mon avis un assez bon cru. A ceux qui pourraient le découvrir à cette occasion, je conseille de commencer par un des premiers romans, par exemple "Debout les morts" ou "L'homme aux cercles bleus", et de ne pas se forcer : si l'univers un peu particulier ne prends pas sur vous, laissez tomber, c'est inutile d'insister.

_"Un lieu incertain", un roman policier de Fred Vargas, aux éditions Viviane Hamy, 18 euros environ._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## SuneLilith

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais réussi à lire avec intérêt un policier, pas plus qu'éprouver du plaisir avec des séries US dans le genre... La popularité de cette littérature ne cesse de me surprendre car je n'en comprends absolument pas le fondement.

Je vais tout de même essayer un Vargas, allez, pour voir si je ne suis pas complètement hermétique... Avant de retourner à Oe, Borges, Tournier, Bosco, Kawabata - ou Derida, ou Heidegger, si je prends un peu de vitamines  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais réussi à lire avec intérêt un policier, pas plus qu'éprouver du plaisir avec des séries US dans le genre... La popularité de cette littérature ne cesse de me surprendre car je n'en comprends absolument pas le fondement.
> 
> Je vais tout de même essayer un Vargas, allez, pour voir si je ne suis pas complètement hermétique... Avant de retourner à Oe, Borges, Tournier, Bosco, Kawabata - ou Derida, ou Heidegger, si je prends un peu de vitamines


Ma foi, les uns n'empêche pas les autres.
Surtout que Borges, par exemple, défendait le roman policier (il a écrit à quatre mains et sous pseudonyme "Six problèmes pour Don Isidro parodi"), tandis que Michel Tournier était un admirateur de Simenon.

----------


## Tink

Comme d'habitude je me suis precipitee pour le lire. J'ai ete surprise de voir a quel point ce lieu incertain n'aurait pas a etre retouche pour etre adapte sous format cine/tele. (un peu trop cousu de fil blanc mais je me suis deja faite reprimandee par toutes mes copines pour cette remarque). C'est neanmoins un vrai "page turner".

----------


## Sergueï

Je n'ai pas toute cette culture des romans policiers que vous avez, mais je ne peut m'empêcher de laisser un petit commentaire en faveur de "Un lieu incertain". Comme toujours avec Fred Vargas, on est pris du début à la fin et on dévore le roman comme un fou. A lire aussi du même auteur, "Sous les vents de Neptune", sans doute un de mes préférés.

----------


## ERISS

"La vérité sur Cesare Batisti" est pas mal aussi, comme bouquin policier (à l'heure où on tape sur les Brigades Rouges tout en faisant ommission sur les terroristes de l'autre bord et de l'Etat de la même époque, qui ont fait au moins autant de victimes).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Comme d'habitude je me suis precipitee pour le lire. J'ai ete surprise de voir a quel point ce lieu incertain n'aurait pas a etre retouche pour etre adapte sous format cine/tele. (un peu trop cousu de fil blanc mais je me suis deja faite reprimandee par toutes mes copines pour cette remarque). C'est neanmoins un vrai "page turner".


Mmmm, sur l'adaptation ciné/télé, je ne suis pas d'accord : l'espèce d'étrange atmosphère intérieure d'Adamsberg, qui déteint sur le roman -celui-là comme les précédents- me semble au contraire extrêmement difficile à capturer à l'écran.
Et la misérable adaptation de "Pars vite...", qui n'a gardé que le premier degré "flicaille" du roman, autrement dit la dimension inintéressante, parle en ma faveur, je crois.

----------


## SuneLilith

> Ma foi, les uns n'empêche pas les autres. Surtout que Borges, par exemple, défendait le roman policier (il a écrit à quatre mains et sous pseudonyme "Six problèmes pour Don Isidro parodi"), tandis que Michel Tournier était un admirateur de Simenon.


Je savais pour Tournier (mais celui-ci est aussi un laudateur de Zola et je suis également hermétique à cet auteur), mais pas pour Borges, dont je n'ai lu en français que les recueils de nouvelles et dont la biographie m'est encore peu connue (trop de choses à lire  ::):  ). Merci pour ton commentaire éclairant.

En tout cas, c'est agréable de surfer sur un site d'informatique où les gens ont par ailleurs d'indéniables éléments d'érudition. Moi qui suis venu à la littérature sur le tard (à quelques exceptions près, j'ai commencé à lire pour mon plaisir - ou du moins "librement" - vers l'âge de 20 ans), je suis positivement impressionné. Merci encore  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> En tout cas, c'est agréable de surfer sur un site d'informatique où les gens ont par ailleurs d'indéniables éléments d'érudition. Moi qui suis venu à la littérature sur le tard (à quelques exceptions près, j'ai commencé à lire pour mon plaisir - ou du moins "librement" - vers l'âge de 20 ans), je suis positivement impressionné. Merci encore



Pas de quoi !
Puis-je suggérer une première lecture de roman policier plus adaptée à qui vient de  la pure littérature ? "_L'ange et le réservoir de liquide à frein_", d'Alix de Saint André. Il existe en Folio, et c'est un bijou d'humour et de belle écriture.

----------


## SuneLilith

> Pas de quoi !
> Puis-je suggérer une première lecture de roman policier plus adaptée à qui vient de  la pure littérature ? "_L'ange et le réservoir de liquide à frein_", d'Alix de Saint André. Il existe en Folio, et c'est un bijou d'humour et de belle écriture.


C'est parti  ::): 

Je finis Totalité et Infini (si tant est que je puisse estimer finie une seconde lecture encore tâtonnante de cet ouvrage), et je m'y mets. thx

----------


## Darkath

J'ai lu le livre sans avoir lu aucun Fred Vargas avant, et franchement il m'a beaucoup plus et je suis parfaitement d'accord avec l'analyse de notre cher Ivan, j'ai eu exactement les mêmes impressions  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Ahlala, ouaip, effectivement, les dernieres histoires de madame Fred Vargas sont un peu capillotractée, mais à chaque fois, avec la magie des personnages, je plonge quand même dedans.

Mon petit top perso de l'auteur : 
- L'homme à l'envers
- Pars vite et reviens tard
- Sous les vents de Neptune

Continue, Ivan le fou. C'est trop bon, ta rubrique livrique ( et non pas lubrique).

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Je suis assez d'accord, Vargas fait du Vargas, mais bon ça reste du Vargas.  ::): 

Plus serieusement la galerie de personnages qu'elle a etablie et étoffée au fil de ses romans est super attrayante, au point qu'on se verrait bien se taper une (ou plusieurs) bouteilles de blanc avec Danglard. En tout cas elle arrive a faire en sorte qu'on a vraiment l'impression de connaitre les protagonistes, c'est assez fort, et c'est aussi pour ça qu'on se laisse emporter.

@Tink : je ne connaissais pas l'expression "page turner" mais ça correspond très bien à ce qu'on ressent quand on lit ces livres. 

@Ivan : tu vas ne parler que de romans policiers/noirs ou tu as l'intention d'elargir ta palette ??

----------


## Tink

Pour ceux qui aiment la belle BD il ya aussi "les 4 fleuves".

Dessins de Baudouin sur scenario de Vargas. Noir est blanc/fusain.. Superbe. (viviane Hamy comme d'hab')

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> @Ivan : tu vas ne parler que de romans policiers/noirs ou tu as l'intention d'elargir ta palette ??


En fait, la chronique "Guerre et Pègre", c'est le genre Policier tout entier. Je l'explique en page d'accueil de la chronique, mais j'imagine que personne n'y va, p'is c'est pas super visible de toute façon :



> Ici l'on cause flic ou voleurs, gendarmes et voyous, faits divers avariés, arnaques, crimes et stylistique. Vous l'aurez compris, cette chronique est entièrement dédiée au genre "Policier" en pages, en bulles, et sur grands ou petits écrans.


Donc oui, que du policier (et de l'espionnage); mais non, pas que des romans (mais y en aura beaucoup).

----------


## znokiss

> Pour ceux qui aiment la belle BD il ya aussi "les 4 fleuves".
>  Dessins de Baudouin sur scenario de Vargas. Noir est blanc/fusain.. Superbe. (viviane Hamy comme d'hab')


 Je confirme, c'est magnifique. Le trait imprécis au fusain laisse champ libre à l'imagination (le visage indéfinissable d'Adamsberg.. autre chose que José Garcia). Mangez-en.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> En fait, la chronique "Guerre et Pègre", c'est le genre Policier tout entier. Je l'explique en page d'accueil de la chronique, mais j'imagine que personne n'y va, p'is c'est pas super visible de toute façon :
> 
> Donc oui, que du policier (et de l'espionnage); mais non, pas que des romans (mais y en aura beaucoup).


Meuh j'avais bien compris je voulais juste savoir si tu suivais bien ton cahier des charges...
 ::siffle::

----------


## SuneLilith

> Meuh j'avais bien compris je voulais juste savoir si tu suivais bien ton cahier des charges...


Mon Dieu, un _combat de possédés_...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mon Dieu, un _combat de possédés_...


Joli.

----------


## Nonok

Quelqu'un a une idée d'une bonne bd policière ? Mais pas un truc trop japonais  :^_^:  ni trop "futuriste" siouplait.

Je sais je suis chiant mais j'aime bien les bd un peu rétro.  ::):

----------


## Nicouse

Je n'ai pas vu le flim de Wargnier mais je trouve qu'Anglade (dans les 2 ou 3 machins qui sont passés à la TV) incarne mieux Adamsberg que ne pourrait jamais le faire Garcia (mais qui a fait le casting ?).

----------


## Monsieur Krank

Il manque une bonne dose de Danglard pour en faire un bon cru.
Mais l’ivresse est encore là.  Il y a quand même moyen de prendre un bon pied avec ce roman.

----------


## ElGato

> Quelqu'un a une idée d'une bonne bd policière ? Mais pas un truc trop japonais  ni trop "futuriste" siouplait.
> 
> Je sais je suis chiant mais j'aime bien les bd un peu rétro.


Blacksad.

Non, en vrai je sais pas. Je serais intéressé aussi. Peut-être.

----------


## znokiss

> Quelqu'un a une idée d'une bonne bd policière ? Mais pas un truc trop japonais  ni trop "futuriste" siouplait.
> 
> Je sais je suis chiant mais j'aime bien les bd un peu rétro.





> Blacksad.
> Non, en vrai je sais pas. Je serais intéressé aussi. Peut-être.


Cellule Poison, ça déboite. Pis Elgato a raison, Blacksad c'est très beau (à défaut d'avoir une histoire fouillée).

----------


## Vevster

Bonjour, je découvre le forum et ses rubriques top. 

en BD:
Blacksad
les Nestor Burma de Tardi  :;):  :;):  
Le Tueur
Canardo 

(tu as une bonne liste de Bd polars ici:
http://www.bedetheque.com/indispensa.../Thriller.html)


et puis bon, tant que j'y suis:

en bouquins, ben, plein, dont les M.Connelly (Le Poete et la série avec Hieronymus Bosch...) même si les derniers baissent un peu, en VO c'est top. Ellroy (le Dahlia Noir, un tueur sur la route ), Cul de Sac de Douglas Kennedy, et Tonino Benaquista  (j'ai lu Malavita, je vais me prendre Malavita encore bientôt)

En jeu: Le dernier  rituel

Ouala, bonnes lectures

----------

